# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Zabiegi wyszczuplające uda

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś z Was zna jakieś skuteczne zabiegi, które wyszczuplą mi uda???

----------


## Gosia

A może stepper? Ćwiczenia są najskuteczniejszym sposobem walki z tłuszczykiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uda są raczej trudne do wyszczuplenia, a dzięki stepperowi, czy innym ćwiczeniom myślę możesz je powiększyć jeszcze bardziej, mnie się udało zgubić parę cm właśni dzięki zabiegom wyszczuplającym, więc wiem, że to działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja bylam na procshock ice w Klinice Medycyna Urody, to jest taka kriolipoliza czyli na zasadzie oddziaływania zimna nie znam sie na tym, ale wudac rezultaty szybko dlatego mi sie podobalo  :Smile:  no i ujędrnia  :Smile:  to polecam ten zabieg albo masaze ktore dzialaja na limfe

----------


## Guacamole

najpewniejszym sposobem to są ćwiczenia - bez nich ani rusz. z resztą w aktywności nie tylko chodzi o zmniejszenie dodatkowych centymetrów, ale o wysmuklenie ciała i jędrność. nie jestem pewna, czy takie same efekty uzyskasz w gabinecie. w sumie to niedługo będę się wybierała do doktora Hudyma to mogę zapytać

----------


## Kepnerka

Zdrowa dieta, dużo ruchu - a jak chcecie się wspomóc czymś dodatkowo to polecam różnorodne masaże: antycellulitowy, czekoladowy, bańką chińską. Ja chodzę do Profemedu w Warszawie i ostatnio wprowadzili fajną promocję, gdzie można zaoszczędzić 50% kupując pakiet 5 masaży  :Smile:  Osobiście polecam najbardziej czekoladowy ewentualnie antycellulutowy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ulianka

O to ciekawa promocja, do mnie przyjeżdżał masażysta do domu, to płaciłam mu 150zł za masaż, więc dobrze wiedzieć  :Smile:

----------


## medynar

Dieta i ćwiczenia, dużo ćwiczeń! Tabletki i suplementy do kąta!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najlepsze są oczywiście ćwiczenia  :Smile:  chociaż z efektem trzeba troche poczekać. Poza tym stawiałabym może na jakieś masaże i zabiegi u kosmetyczki lub... chirurga plastycznego. Chyba dr Chęciński w Warszawie ma jakiś lifting czy coś takiego

----------


## Tyczka

Ja wykupiłam własnie w profemedzie pakiet 5 masaży bańką chińską - jestem po pierwszym i rewelacja! Troche ciezko sie przyzwyczaić na początku, bo to takie dziwne uczucie, ale po 10-15 min to juz jest całkiem spoko. Myślę, że nawet mozna sie zrelaksować po cięzkim dni w pracy  :Smile:

----------


## lightonme

Ja ostatnio czytałam na ForSpa Group trochę o nowościach w zakresie masażu, które są podobno naprawdę pomocne w walce z cellulitem. Jeszcze nie miałam okazji przekonać się o tym osobiście, ale jestem ciekawa czy któraś z Was korzystała z tej opcji...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba najkonkretniejszym zabiegiem wyszczuplającym jest liposukcja. Słyszałaś o niej? Wiem, że sprawdza się u osób, które nie mogą zrzucić dodatkowych kilogramów z określonej partii ciała. Moja siostra miała taki problem z brzuchem. I dopiero po liposukcji w szpitalu Medicover ma płaski i ładny  :Smile:  To dobre rozwiązanie dla osób, które nie mogą uporać się z ekstra fałdką  :Smile:  Na uda też taki zabieg się wykonuje.

----------


## irminka88

ja chodzę na zabiegi liposukcji ultradźwiękowej w coco time we Wrocławiu. Jestem już po 5 sesjach i uda mam szczuplejsze, a do tego skórę jędrniejszą i mniejszy cellulit. Niestety ale same ćwiczenia i dieta nie pomagały mi zrzucić moich udzisk, a teraz wreszcie powoli zaczynają wyglądać ładnie  :Smile:

----------


## Dietetyk VITAGENUM

Szczupłą sylwetkę możemy osiągnąć poznając mocne i słabe strony naszego organizmu. Badania genetyczne są ku temu nieocenionym wsparciem. To w naszym DNA jest zapisane, m.in. czy mamy wrodzoną skłonność do otyłości oraz jakie geny odpowiadają za nasz apetyt. Wyniki badań pokażą, m.in. jak skomponować właściwą dietę, ile powinieneś jeść białek, tłuszczów i węglowodanów, z jakich produktów zrezygnować, a które są dla Ciebie wskazane, jaki rodzaj aktywności fizycznej ułatwi Ci zrzucenie kilogramów. Wszystkim, którzy chcą uzyskać odpowiedzi na podobne pytania, zalecam skorzystanie z badania „Otyłość” laboratorium Vitagenum. Z kolei osoby, które chcą zadbać o swoje samopoczucie i zdrowie, zachęcam do przeprowadzenia badania „Fit On” lub „Fit Ona”. Dzięki nim dowiesz się jak maksymalnie wykorzystać tkwiący w organizmie potencjał oraz jakie czynniki w największym stopniu wpływają na zachowanie prawidłowej masy ciała, jaki rodzaj diety i aktywności fizycznej jest wskazany właśnie dla Ciebie: czy lepiej sprawdzasz się w sportach siłowych czy wytrzymałościowych, w jakich dyscyplinach masz największe szanse odnieść sukces, które produkty są najlepszym źródłem witamin, czy też jak skutecznie łagodzić problemy związane z cerą i zdrowym wyglądem skóry. Przeprowadzenie badań jest bardzo proste. Zestawy zamawia się przez internet do domu, pobiera próbkę materiału genetycznego, a następnie odsyła się do laboratorium, gdzie analizują je specjaliści. Wyniki otrzymuje się drogą elektroniczną. Dietetyk VITAGENUM.

----------


## storra

Też chodzę na zabiegi liposukcji ultradźwiękowej Intelect w klinice Melitus w Warszawie, cellulitu praktycznie już nie mam, obwód ud wyraźnie się zmniejszył. Ćwiczeniami nie mogłam osiągnąć pożądanego efektu od dłuższego czasu (podejrzewam, że cellulit miałam zbyt zaawansowany żeby same ćwiczenia dały radę). Jestem zachwycona efektami zabiegów i samą kliniką, bardzo sympatyczna obsługa.

----------


## malinka87

Do wyszczuplenia ud i pozbycia się niechcianego cellulitu polecam terapię falą uderzeniową przy pomocy urządzenia Zimmer Z Wave imeso.pl/produkt/urzadzenia-wave/zimmer-z-wave---urzadzenie-do-terapii-fala-uderzeniowa.html. Dzięki tym zabiegom można w niedługim czasie wygładzić i ujędrnić uda oraz pośladki. Wspaniale spisuje się również w okolicach brzucha i tzw "boczków". Cały zabieg jest bezbolesny i całkiem przyjemny. Urządzenie działa na zasadzie fal elektromagnetycznych, które rozbijają tkankę tłuszczową.

----------


## karolinaaa

kriolipoliza jest świetna na wyszczuplenie ud  :Smile:  sama jestem po serii zabiegów w coco time we wrocławiu i uda są widocznie szczuplejsze  :Smile:

----------


## Nonkka

Ja w tamtym roku u mirackiego w wawie miałam robioną liposukcje laserową z ujędrnianiem skóry. Zabieg rewelka. Obwód ud się zmniejszył, a do tego skóra jest bardziej zbita i wygląda o niebo lepiej. Polecam taki zabieg, bo po prostu warto, lepszy wyglad = lepsze samopoczucie.

----------


## Szpital Pulsmed

Nasza klinika jako pierwsza w Polsce zastosowała Metodę CAL (Cell Assisted Lipotransfer). Polega ona na wyodrębnieniu komórek macierzystych z pobranej, w wyniku liposukcji, tkanki tłuszczowej. Następnie można wypełnić wybrane obszary ciała (np. piersi) własną tkanką tłuszczową, która wzbogacona jest komórkami macierzystymi.

----------


## Subik

ja robiłam w Klinice Miracki - fajne zabiegi, może nie jakoś super miłe ale dla efektów zrobię wiele! no i je przede wszystkim widać! a to na prawdę sporo!

----------


## katarinka123

ja jestem po serii exilis w centrum medycyny estetycznej i dermatologii wellderm we wroclawiu  wellderm.pl/oferta/zabiegi-od-a-do-z/exilis-ujedrnienie-i-modelowanie-ciala/ i efekty są po prostu WOW  :Smile:  Widać, że uda są szczuplejsze, jędrniejsze i zdecydowanie warto zainwestować w ten zabieg  :Smile:

----------


## Greys

Jeśli nie pomagają diety i ćwiczenia to pomyśl nad usunięciem tłuszczu operacyjnie. Ja miałam robiony zabieg liposukcji urządzeniem Body-Jet i jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektu. Widoczny był od razu po zabiegu i nadal się utrzymuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie dieta i ćwiczenia nic nie dały, ale lipoplastyka pomogła mi niesamowicie. Byłam na niej u dr Łątkowskiego, który jest doskonałym specjalistą. Zabieg w 100% udany i moje udka są już takie jak zawsze chciałam. Ten chirurg jest bardzo rzetelny i wie co robi, zdecydowanie go polecam.

----------


## dorotka56

Jeżeli zdecydujesz się na liposukcję to polecam chirurga plastycznego Wiktora Czyżaka. Jest to renomowany specjalista, któremu można zaufać.

----------


## Kamila_52

Doskonałe zabiegi modelujące ciało wykonują świetne specjalistki w gabinecie Absolu Clinic. Polecam ten salon.

----------


## hrapka

A próbowałaś zabiegów endermologii? Dla mnie jest to najbardziej skuteczną metoda na cellulit. Na zabiegi do salonu kosmetycznego Mariposa Bardzo ale to bardzo jestem zadowolona z każdej wizyty.

----------

